# Equestrian Legal Services



## ahorseman (Dec 22, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to look for an attorney that handles horse safety related cases?


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Perhaps contact a breed association/registry such as AQHA, APHA or maybe a local rescue org with a good reputation.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I doubt anyone specializes in them. By 'horse safety', do you mean abuse or human injuries? For the former, you might check with humane societies for recommendations. The latter probably come under liability and could be handled by any good liability lawyer. Most county bar associations have a referral program.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Check with the closest "Bar Associations". There are some really interesting sites out there that specialize in equines but most only deal with a couple of states and for all others, they refer you to your local Bar Association.

Just like Equine Health & Equine Business Insurance, it pays to deal with the experts. I know a lot of boarding barns were quoted double insurance premiums (or more) on their businesses when they tried to shop with "normal" companies!


----------

